# De-badged rear - Yea or Nah?



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Debadged Rear. No more "TOUAREG" or "V8" emblems...


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: De-badged rear - Yea or Nah? (pfb2)*


A shaved ass is the ONLY way to go ...


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: De-badged rear - Yea or Nah? (pfb2)*

Yup...mines gone, 1st thing.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: De-badged rear - Yea or Nah? (pfb2)*

I am a big fan of the De-badged look. I did mine right away, and it just looks a lot cleaner. I have done this to most of my cars, and it takes little time or effort do do.


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: De-badged rear - Yea or Nah? (pfb2)*









debadge!


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: De-badged rear - Yea or Nah? (pfb2)*

So 40%+ think the badges belong...
Not one comment as to why?
So, *WHY? *


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

Cause I'm proud of my V10 !!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: De-badged rear - Yea or Nah? (pfb2)*

I'd like mine gone, wife thinks I should keep them. I just haven't gotten around to it yet.








DickN'Nancy, if I had a TDI anything, I'd be proud to show it too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (DicknNancy)*

So if you have a V6: definitely remove, V8: probably remove, V10: Show the world


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

i've removed the badges on every car i've ever owned, no matter what model. I just think it looks cleaner on almost every car...


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: De-badged rear - Yea or Nah? (pfb2)*

Hey you could always do the same thing I saw on a T-reg tonight at the Outback Steakhouse in Newport.
The owner removed the VW logo from the lift-gate, and replaced it with a Mazda logo!








The disguise would have been complete, except they forgot to replace the VW logo on the front grill. The jig is up Mr. Bond!









The way I look at it is... you paid (or are paying on) a $45k - $65k truck... be proud to show what kind of truck put you in the poor house!










_Modified by The Mad Hatter at 2:41 AM 6-18-2006_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (pfb2)*

Both my T and Boxster are debadged for a cleaner, factory delete look. Plus, it opens up an avenue for conversation at the gas pump to replace the usual laments about prices


----------



## Evil Treg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (pfb2)*

I agree with DicknNancy and pfb2 - if I had a V10 I'd let the whole world know. As it is, with my V8 I'm on the fence - some days I like the badges, other days I don't.








Oh, what to do???!
Hey another question that I might create a new thread; does anyone have experience plating the front plastic grill? I really like the style of my "Evil" grill but I don't like the semi-gloss, black-gray, matte finish. I'd like to chrome it medium gray. I saw a FX-45 with this color grill and it looked very nice. (almost bought an FX-45, glad I didn't)


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (Evil Treg)*

For me it wasnt cuz I have a V6 and want it to look like something it is not, but I hate it when WAX gets stuck in around the letters and it is such a pain in the ass to clean out....for me it was just easier to wax with them removed.


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

*Re: De-badged rear - Yea or Nah? (pfb2)*

I took the 'V6' off but left 'Touareg' because Im proud of the Model.
By the way, I would have take 'V8' or V10TDI' off as well.
I Europe there are hardly any cars around with badges on the rear - 'delete' is a factory option with most manufacturers.


----------



## Treg67k (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (pfb2)*

really does not matter for me whether those stay attached or not...


----------



## RSS311 (Nov 9, 2005)

Is there an easy way to remove the badges?


_Modified by RSS311 at 3:00 PM 6-26-2006_


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: (RSS311)*

Hair dryer to soften the glue, fishing line or floss, and Goo Gone.


----------



## PiLL (Dec 1, 2001)

What are the ramifications if I do this to a leased car? I would like to do this. Can anyone expand/give details on the process of debadging - is it a PITA process? I like to wax often and the badges do get in the way. 


_Modified by PiLL at 2:15 AM 7-3-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*How about*

the "VW"? I would even accept a substitute! Maybe a coat of arms - ala Porsche? Or...
















I just won 4 of these on ebay. Just need 2...



















_Modified by Paldi at 12:00 AM 7-3-2006_


----------



## Moonan (Jun 19, 2006)

*VW have almost done it to themselves*

What about VW themselves...
If you live outside the US and can get
(a) an R5 TDI, and
(b) an external spare wheel
then there is very little in the way of badging there
The only badge on the bodywork (apart from front grille "VW") is the "TDI" - doesn't even announce engine size. I am happy to advertise my diesel credentials.
Both the "VW" and the "TOUAREG" badges are on the removable wheel cover. Sometimes we go "commando" without the wheel cover and then the questions at the filling station really start...











_Modified by Moonan at 4:06 PM 7-3-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: VW have almost done it to themselves (Moonan)*

Looks a little crooked.


----------



## Moonan (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: VW have almost done it to themselves (Paldi)*

Yeah, OK, don't be too picky







- the carrier is perfectly straight - but the cover is part hard and part soft, held in place with a zipper at the top, and not easy to hold exactly level when you are doing it up!
Doesn't help tat my tyre is slightly bigger than OEM and it's hard to get the cover over it.
..Neil


----------



## jurbandesigns (Jul 25, 2006)

debaging is not bad at all just depends on certain cases. like if you have a show and there is a lot going with the exterior then debaging would be necessary but if you have a stock t-reg then i say keep the rear and get rid of the one that is in front of the car... personally, i like the emblems to go with the chrome accents - only on this car...


----------



## cbw51 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: De-badged rear - Yea or Nah? (joshieca)*

I've got the Campanella White V6 w/ Nav and Beige Leather. I need a rear hitch for my bike rack to slide into. Any recommendations on where to find and what brand or should I go to the dealer?


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: De-badged rear - Yea or Nah? (pfb2)*

Missed your poll but you can guess how I would have voted.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Even my mom has hers debadged.








I guess it doesn't matter, though, because her plate says "Touareg."


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: De-badged rear - Yea or Nah? (Jeff from Mass)*

Hey Jeff, 
I'm not too too far from you in Mass... Is there are group to Treg foks that take regular drives in the local area? Are you interested?


----------

